# Hi Im new here....



## samanthag46 (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi
I have been very poorly over the last week or so, I had gotten bitten by something and had quite nasty bites and I ended up in hospital on a drip with a massive infection.
Whilst in there my sugars were tested and they were 20 !!!
Got discharged wih antibiotics and had to go to GP next day and just mentioned to the nurse about high sugars the previous day she tested me and they were high again so I then had to pee so she could check for ketones, any way they were also high. She said to come back day after and see diabetic nurse she checked for keytones again and they were very high again. I old diabetic nurse that I had lost a lot of weight since xmas (over 2 stone) she was then concerned and sent me to A&E. When I got there they couldn't see why she had sent me so sent me home. I had lots of blood tests done in hospital and went back to see GP today and they confirmed I have diabetes but they cannot tell my what type whether it be 1 or 2.
On Friday whilst in hospital I was given metformin twice a day, these made me have a bad tummy and nausea. The GP today has now given me slow release metformin to combat this and aslo a gliclizide to take in the morning.
This is all new to me and is quite scary, I have no idea what to eat.
I have to keep a diary for the next few days of what I am eating and also test my sugars 4 times a day.
The worst part is I am supposed to be going to Gambia on holiday in 3 weeks time but the GP says I probably wont be able to go, I am gutted as this holiday is the first one wih out our special needs son and it was to celebrate our 30th anniversary which was last sunday.
If anyone has any advice I would be very grateful
forgot to add my sugars today have been:
8am 16
11am 24
7.15 pm 16
I also have to do them before I go to bed.
Thanks for reading sorry for the long post
Samantha


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 13, 2018)

Welcome Samantha from a fellow T2.
I also landed in hospital with an infection, and sat on IV.

You will need to manage carbohydrates.  Self test before and after (1 or 2 hours) after meals.  You'll then see what effects things, and any changes have.

You should have an HbA1c test. (Blood from the arm). This is an average from the last 12 weeks.


----------



## Alister (Mar 13, 2018)

1st thing 1st this does not have to be scary (I was where you are 1 month ago).
you will get lots of help & advice here, the general consensus seems to be low carb (& possibly high fat) it is certainly helping me keep my levels reasonable & hopefully yours will start to come down once you can see what foods are good & which ones are bad for you (we are all different)
as to the holiday the first thing to check is your insurance it should hopefully pay out if you cancel, if you decide to go anyway you need to check that they will cover diabetes as a pre-existing condition.
1 good thing is it sounds like you have been given a BG meter, make sure you get prescribed enough strips to do all the trsts they are asking for + a few extra ones when/if you feel the need.
if you have not been given any advice on Hypoglycaemia (aka Hypo's) yet you should look it up (or ask here )& make sure friends & family are aware of symptoms & how to treat


----------



## Jeandp (Mar 14, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Samantha. 
Your bg levels do seem quite high. You say you have no idea what to eat and you would welcome advice. My advice would be to test before and after meals to see which foods spike your levels and cut back on carbs. Have a good look in the food and carbs section of this forum for tips.

I am sure more experienced members will be along soon with more specific advice.


----------



## Carolg (Mar 14, 2018)

Hello and welcome to forum


----------



## samanthag46 (Mar 14, 2018)

How soon after eating should you test?
My sugars were 14 this morning fasting
I have had 2 weetabix for breakfast and have taken 1 metformin and 1 gliclizide how soon should I test again ?
Thanks


----------



## kentish maid (Mar 14, 2018)

Blood glucose measurements are most commonly taken two hours after you have eaten.


----------



## samanthag46 (Mar 14, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Blood glucose measurements are most commonly taken two hours after you have eaten.


Thankyou I will test again at 10


----------



## Jeandp (Mar 14, 2018)

samanthag46 said:


> How soon after eating should you test?
> My sugars were 14 this morning fasting
> I have had 2 weetabix for breakfast and have taken 1 metformin and 1 gliclizide how soon should I test again ?
> Thanks


2 weetabix is quite high carbs, not an ideal breakfast, what was your reading after 2 hours? But on the bright side there are lots of low carb alternatives.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 14, 2018)

If you like your weetabix, I would recommend Fuel Protein Wheat Biscuits.  Most supermarkets sell them & they are lower sugar than proper weetabix & taste the same.  I tolerate these but can't tolerate regular weetabix.


----------



## samanthag46 (Mar 14, 2018)

Damn I thought Weetabix would be ok, I have a lot to learn.
God knows what to have I will have a look for some ideas


----------



## kentish maid (Mar 14, 2018)

samanthag46 said:


> Damn I thought Weetabix would be ok, I have a lot to learn.
> God knows what to have I will have a look for some ideas


Don't beat yourself up about it. My DN told me to have Weetabix or porridge and to ditch the Jordan Country Crisp cereal I had previously eaten because of its sugar content. I did eat Weetabix for a week, it did my IBS no favours, and then I found out from the forum that it is not necessarily the best cereal for some diabetics. The only way to work it out is to try something and test to see how it affect you personally


----------



## Grannylorraine (Mar 14, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.  It is very daunting when you first find out.


----------



## samanthag46 (Mar 14, 2018)

Just tested again sugars were 18 so I think I can say that I shouldn't have Weetabix for breakfast.... lesson learnt, now what to have?
what do you all have for breakfast to give me some ideas
thanks


----------



## Jeandp (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi Samantha, you have done well finding this forum and finding out so quickly about better choices. It took me months after diagnosis, nearly a year in fact. It think I was in denial at first and just thought I knew what was good for me. How wrong I was!
I would advise you to look in the food and carb section, there is a thread about what people have for meals, take a look on there. Speaking for myself, I tend to have variations on egg, bacon, high meat content sausage, with mushrooms / tomatoes through the week. Then at weekend I am a bit naughty and have one weetabix (it's the quantity as well that matters, portion control!) or porridge, always with almond milk, or a very sinful, but delicious, pannetone.
By testing before and after meals you will soon find out what suits you.


----------



## Drummer (Mar 14, 2018)

samanthag46 said:


> Just tested again sugars were 18 so I think I can say that I shouldn't have Weetabix for breakfast.... lesson learnt, now what to have?
> what do you all have for breakfast to give me some ideas
> thanks


Diabetes is all about carbohydrates - you can't cope with them. If you are type one then you need insulin, but type twos - lucky ones, can normally see their readings go back to normal just by stopping eating carbohydrates. It is not 'healthy' carbs you need - just fewer.
Living off protein and fat is considered mad and bad these days after all the propaganda - but it is really great - I feel marvellous, after a few dreadful weeks of a rotten reaction to Metformin and a statin I stopped taking them and relied on a low carb diet of a maximum of 50 gm of carbs a day, all from fresh salad and veges. 
I feel no need for 'treats' or to be 'naughty' - I just thank my stars that I have dodged the bullet and stick to what I know is good for me.


----------



## samanthag46 (Mar 14, 2018)

It is just the not knowing what I can and cannot eat and how my body is going to react if that makes sense.
I was going to do spag bol for tea (homemade sauce not jar) but now I am not sure because of the pasta.
It is so difficult


----------



## Drummer (Mar 14, 2018)

Not at all difficult, once you accept that pasta is a high carb food your body can't cope with.
Personally I steam cauliflower and use that as a basis for several standard meals which contain processed grain. 
It has the added advantage of not causing me to gain weight too.


----------



## samanthag46 (Mar 14, 2018)

perhaps I should make homemade burgers instead and have salad?


----------



## Mark T (Mar 14, 2018)

14 to 18 isn't too bad, that's a +4.  If you had been at 5 then that would be a 9.  That fact you are already high makes it look more horrifying.

The thing I would say here is that you are taking glic.  That causes (or should cause) your body to release insulin driving you lower.  So if you go completely carb free you could conceivably end up with a hypo.  Unfortunately you are going to have to balance things.

Try a single Weetabix maybe and see what your numbers look like?


----------



## Drummer (Mar 14, 2018)

I am looking at this as someone who got a reading of 5.6mmol/l after Christmas dinner, and would never advise no carbs - but the OP has a meter and should - hopefully see a significant drop in BG levels by reducing carbs.
Burgers and salad - or a stir fry of mushrooms sweet peppers and courgettes is something I have on my menu.


----------



## Robin (Mar 14, 2018)

Here's hoping that you see some improvement in your blood glucose. But if not, keep an open mind about whether this might turn out to be Type 1, blood tests are often inconclusive, and don't feel it's your fault if your blood sugars don't come down despite your best efforts. In view of your rapid weight loss, I think your doctors are right to be keeping it in mind.


----------



## samanthag46 (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks for all your replys, it is such a daunting time.
For lunch I had a ham salad sandwich on wholemeal bread so hoping this is ok, not sure if I should have a piece of fruit or not, will it be too much?
I decided on homemade burgers for tea I am going to use the recipe I found on this site.
Sam


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 14, 2018)

I make my own spag bol but use soya bean spaghetti instead.  Sold in Asda & Holland & Barrett.  Aldi did have it for a while but it was a one off special.  As for bread, you might want to try Burgen Soya & Linseed.  Lower carb than regular wholemeal, which may still spike you.  Or try wholemeal thins.  I'll give you an example of what I eat for different meals.

Breakfasts: mackerel in tomato sauce on a low carb muffin.  The recipe for the muffin is in the recipe section on here.  Very easy to make.  Cream cheese pancakes with berries & cream.  Also very easy to make with 2oz cream cheese, 2 eggs, 1tsp sweetener (Stevia or Xylotol) & few drops vanilla essence, whip together & fry like normal pancakes.  Nice as a dessert too.  Natural Greek yoghurt with a few berries & mixed (unsalted) nuts & seeds is a nice simple brekky.  On a Sunday I have a fry up consisting of high meat sausages, bacon, mushrooms, eggs & tomatoes.  Lunches: Fritattas (basically crustless quiches) made in a bun tin.  You can add ham or tuna.  Wraps made with very thin omelettes.  I sometimes make scotch eggs but used ground linseed as a coating instead of breadcrumbs.  And of course, salad.  Dinners:  This time of year I make a lot of stews in the slow cooker.  Just use lower carb veg such as turnips or swede instead of potatoes & plenty of green veg.  Cottage pie with cauli mash.  Curry with cauli rice (home made sauce).


----------



## Jeandp (Mar 14, 2018)

samanthag46 said:


> Thanks for all your replys, it is such a daunting time.
> For lunch I had a ham salad sandwich on wholemeal bread so hoping this is ok, not sure if I should have a piece of fruit or not, will it be too much?
> I decided on homemade burgers for tea I am going to use the recipe I found on this site.
> Sam


Wholemeal bread is only slightly less bad than white bread. But I agree with Mark about Burgen bread, I find I tolerate that well, also many find they tolerate the Lidl protein rolls well. Think of fruit as natures candy. In general berries are OK in moderation. The best thing you can do is test, test, test to find out what is OK for you. We are all different. Check the what did you eat yesterday thread for more meal ideas.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 14, 2018)

A rise of 4 isn't horrendous.  That's why we're saying to test before and after. It's the differences, as well as the general levels.

What to have for breakfast:
Eggs and a pitta bread.
Bacon and eggs
Bacon & pitta bread
Maybe a full English.


----------



## samanthag46 (Mar 15, 2018)

Sugars this morning were 12 so coming down
For breakfast I had Greek natural yogurt and a banana
Is that ok?
I will test again at 10 I then have doctors at 12.15


----------



## Jeandp (Mar 15, 2018)

Greek natural yogurt is perfect .... but not the banana! It is very high in sugar. If I crave banana, I have 5 thin slices at the most on porridge, and then it has to be a green banana. But you will find out what suits you best by testing.
You would be better having a few raspberries in your yogurt. 
There is a lot to learn, I am still learning myself, it's not easy.


----------



## samanthag46 (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks for the tip about the rasberries I will get some today, at the moment it is trial and error I think but I am determined to get my sugar levels down so I can go on my holiday in 3 weeks time, fingers crossed


----------



## Davein (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi Samantha46
I would recommend you get a copy of Carb and Calorie Counter book which shows carb values of certain portion sizes of most common foods (in pictures) this will obviously give you ideas of which foods are low carbs and which are high. You can then work out the total carb intake per meal. If you test just before a meal and then two hours after that will give you an idea of which foods affect your blood glucose levels the least or the most. This book costs just over £10 but it instantly gives you a good idea of what is low carb. It's a case of getting into a routine and disciplining yourself not to be tempted by too much of the naughty food


----------



## samanthag46 (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks for the book recommendation, I have also ordered the Tom Kerridge one so hopinf for some good recipes I can use.
On the plus side been back to docs today and she is more than happy with my levels as they have come down considerably, she is now happy that I can go on my holiday.
She also told me about things I can eat like I can have a scone or a small piece of bara brith or 1 digestive biscuit or a cracker, this is good news as then I feel as though I am not missing out entirely if that makes sense.
Sam


----------



## Drummer (Mar 16, 2018)

samanthag46 said:


> Thanks for all your replys, it is such a daunting time.
> For lunch I had a ham salad sandwich on wholemeal bread so hoping this is ok, not sure if I should have a piece of fruit or not, will it be too much?
> I decided on homemade burgers for tea I am going to use the recipe I found on this site.
> Sam


bread and fruit?
Well - I couldn't eat it. 
Did your BG level go high?


----------



## Drummer (Mar 16, 2018)

samanthag46 said:


> Thanks for the book recommendation, I have also ordered the Tom Kerridge one so hopinf for some good recipes I can use.
> On the plus side been back to docs today and she is more than happy with my levels as they have come down considerably, she is now happy that I can go on my holiday.
> She also told me about things I can eat like I can have a scone or a small piece of bara brith or 1 digestive biscuit or a cracker, this is good news as then I feel as though I am not missing out entirely if that makes sense.
> Sam



Does your meter back up what the nurse said? I could not even think of eating all those densely carb foods - sugars and starches from grains are things most type twos avoid even in small quantities - if I am missing out entirely on soaring blood glucose numbers I am absolutely fine with that.


----------



## Jeandp (Mar 16, 2018)

Bread, fruit, burgers!! When I have a burger (rarely) I use a lettuce leaf in place of a bun, tasty and much kinder on our bg.

Unbelievable that your nurse is advising you to eat high carb foods. Please bear in mind that not all health professionals are up to date with the latest research. Decide for yourself when you see the results on your meter. Good luck!


----------



## Davein (Mar 16, 2018)

samanthag46 said:


> Thanks for the book recommendation, I have also ordered the Tom Kerridge one so hopinf for some good recipes I can use.
> On the plus side been back to docs today and she is more than happy with my levels as they have come down considerably, she is now happy that I can go on my holiday.
> She also told me about things I can eat like I can have a scone or a small piece of bara brith or 1 digestive biscuit or a cracker, this is good news as then I feel as though I am not missing out entirely if that makes sense.
> Sam


Samantha
This sounds like the type of snacks my son's DN recommended 30 years ago. Keep feeding him digestive biscuits in between meals she said. Fortunately we did not follow that piece of advice. Look through that book Sam and you'll see what foods are low in carbs. We can only make suggestions so decide for yourself which foods will be more beneficial to you.


----------



## samanthag46 (Mar 16, 2018)

Thanks guys I will take on board what you have all said, I really do have a lot to learn.
My BS this morning was 10.1 so going in the right direction.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 16, 2018)

We were all in your shoes once. When I was first diagnosed, I had a bagel with jam for breakfast no thinking that this was a bad thing.  How could I have been so naive!


----------



## Alister (Mar 16, 2018)

My current choices fro brekfast are - Porridge & fruit (raspberries or blackberries mostly),Mackerel & lettuce or Bacon & scrambled eggs.
(bacon & eggs  usually result is a sub 5.0 before lunch so I have to be careful about driving)
for the spag boll use Whole wheat pasta (it is a slower release so gives the body more time to cope) & reduce the qty (have more meat & sauce instread).
whit flour seems to be much worse & I find it best to seriously limit my bread consumptions (Warburtons wholemeal thins make a good burger bun replacement).
unfortunatly as a newbe the only thing to do is keep a food diary & test, just remember an occasional temporary high is not a disaster.
As I occupationally go scuba diving I was advised it would be to start of high before diving to reduce any risk of a hypo underwater.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 17, 2018)

You could also try the cooling & re-heating pasta method.  Rumour has it that it lowers the carbs.


----------

